# Looking for hairless and or rex rats near lancaster california



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2012)

as the title says..i am seeking out young-ish hairless and rex ratties near lancaster california,having no vehicle at my disposal at the moment makes traveling long distances a real pain,so if anyone knows of any near me..please,let me know.


----------



## justeeny (Nov 14, 2012)

*i have two dumbo/hairless rats*

Hi! I live in Orange County (which is relatively close to Lancaster), and I have two (semi)hairless dumbo rats that need a good, loving home.

One, Peachy Keen, is a female, who is peach and has very short, soft fur, exactly like peach fuzz. She is a runt, but very healthy.

The other, Swisher Sweets, is a male, who grey/brown, mostly hairless (except for on his face and some sparse hair on his body). He is very fat and lazy.

They are about a year old (no older than a year though), and I got them from a specialty pet store when they were babies. They do really well with people, don't bite, and semi-litter trained (they only go to bathroom in their cages, and not while they're out playing with me). They are also not fixed.

I have to give them up, because I stupidly did a favor for my "friend", and have ended up in an unfortunate situation. She asked me to cat-sit for her for a weekend, while she moved into her new apartment. I agreed, thinking it would only be a couple of days, but when I called her at the end of the weekend, she informed me that she was in San Francisco, and had no intention of coming back for her cats. I looked for homes for the cats over a period of two months, but one of the cats that were abandoned has health problems (she goes into heat, even though she has been spayed), and all shelters/rescue organizations have informed me that there is no hope for the cat, and if I give her up, she will be euthanized. I could never give the cat up knowing that it will be put down, so now I am stuck with the cat.

You can have the cages, water bottles, and whatever leftover rat supplies I still own, and I am more than willing to drive them to wherever you are. I just need to know that they'll go to a good home. Below are pictures of them (the first is the male) and if you would like more photos/information, let me know.


----------



## axel05key (Aug 27, 2013)

Ohh its a very strange news that you find a hairlees rat in lancaster california . If you have some more pictures of this hairless rat so please post here i saw them to my friends and family.


----------



## rattie-love-247 (Jul 9, 2013)

hey we moved here from lancaster/palmdale CA! hahaa


----------

